# Nomadio Sensor Info



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

[edited by hankster] This thread was split off from the review located at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1405120


This is excellent feedback Hank. Although I went with the DX3 from Specktrum, I am considering a Nomadio for my next racing radio.
I have had the same flawless performance from my DX3 but it lacks many of the features I have grown accustomed to with my FM radios.
I have not seen information on some of the "taken for granted" features on the Nomadio. For instance, does it have Expo? How many model memory? Is easy/fun to setup since you [apparently] use a PC to set it up?

thanks, 
Scott


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, it has all the expos and stuff. Things that I would consider standard on a high end transmitter. It can store up to 40 models. It is easy to setup as the menus on the screen are pretty straight forward. You don't have to have a computer to program it. The computer does come in handy to store the settings you have made in case you have to go back to them. Also, the only way to get in custom "sounds" and custom "vibrations" is via the computer program.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Well HANK I bought one, I was looking at the price diffrence to put a reciever with telemetry in each car or truck I own, this is THE ONLY WAY TO GO!!! Much cheaper. I also like being able to download my own "FIXES" to update the tranciever. I was about 60% shure I want the Nomadio,But was fully ready to send it back to TOWER if I was not happy with it. Well I have gotten it Downloaded all updates. The software works awsome. As far as the fit and finish,The case is prety well mated together, you could probably get someone that will pick it apart. I am happy with it, without really looking you can't see the trim marks on the case. Trust me it is not that big of issue. My battery door also has a few trim marks in the radio case but works fine. Nothing you can see from 3' away. Seems to fit in my hand nice which was a concern because I had a 3PK. Also has a 70/30 trigger throw. I am 98% happy with it right now. I will get to use it this weekend and will let you know how it does. That will be the other 2%. Since I had to send my Spektrum back 4 times at this track. It will be a good test.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Good to know. I had heard they fixed the fit and finish and it's good to know that part is taken care of. Just a note, if you happen to have "range" problems with it, make sure you are not standing close to someone using a Spektrum. In some rare cases it can cause a limited range. It is an issue they know about are in final testing of a software update to fix that issue.

There are some cool things they are working on for updates that will only expand and improve the Sensor.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Well I got to try it out for a few laps, I like it a lot. I dislike-driving 140 miles round trip not to race because my radio has the range of a Radio Shack car. Any more than 20 to 30 ft away and I would loose signal. I tried everything from tranciever mounting to anteana mounting,a new tranciever, with nothing making a difference and there was -NO-Spektrum's around me. It probably would work if I stood in the middle of the race track and drove around my self. I am happy with the feel of the radio and IF I can get it to work right it will be by far my favorite radio. I will see just how good Nomadio's customer service is, Spektrum's was terrible. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## JJ MBX-5 (May 11, 2004)

I think you will be very happy with their service. I used my Sensor for 3 days at RC Proseries NW. round 1 at McCullough's this last weekend. Worked flawlessly. Now my driving thats another story.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Toy, You may want to upgrade your transmitter and receiver to the latest software release. You'll have to change the file location in the RC Desktop to http://nomadio.net/software/beta to get it. That should fix the problem.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

hankster said:


> Toy, You may want to upgrade your transmitter and receiver to the latest software release. You'll have to change the file location in the RC Desktop to http://nomadio.net/software/beta to get it. That should fix the problem.


Well I did that two times,Then I spent an hour and a half on the phone with Nomadio we trouble shot it. It must be somthing in the radio because no matter what I did including pulling it from the vehicle it still only had a short range. They are sending me a new radio. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

My radio is supposed to ship out Monday. They didn't have one to ship, so they had to wait for one to be made. I liked the customer sopport as they helped me and didn't treat me like I know nothing. Unlike the Spektrum where the baisically told me I have been doing R.C.for 15 years and don't know how to plug in a battery,reciever,or my equiptment is junk and it is the fault. Hopefully it will be here before Friday.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Well it is Wednesday and I just recieved my new radio,I am still having range issues. I just called Nomadio their menu has changed and they are directing people to the support sight,I put a message on there and didn't get an answer for 3 days origanally.I am going to put a post on there again and see what is going to be done about it. I have updated the radio and tranciever, and rebound and recalibrated tried reciever packs and on the bench out of the truck,new batterys. Nothing works. I have even done it indoors and out. My maximum range is about 20-30 feet. I just dont under stand. It makes no sense at all.What is your range Hank?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That is not good to hear. I haven't actually checked my range but I've raced at a track with no problems. That was maybe a max of 150 ft. so I don't know what the max range would have been. PM me your name and phone number... I am going to call them tomorrow anyways so I'll put a bug in their ear about this.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

*nomadio*

oops!!!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Their is suppose to be a software update coming out very soon that should address the short range issue that some are having. They have been changing the way the Sensor is processing the signal over the past few software releases to try and make it more solid. Looks like they improved one thing but that affected something else. At least we can update the software instead of needing to send it in to get updated.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I am getting very close to pulling the trigger on one of these. Should I wait to get the range issue sorted out?

Also, I have 2 of the spektrum rx's. Are these interchangeable with the Nomadio? My reasoning for this question is that they are both 2.4 Ghz. 

Thanks
Scott


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

I wouldn't worry too bad about the range problem. Since I have got my radio they have updated and improved the software 3 times. They are pretty close to fixing the problem I am shure. What I want is a radio that blinks my neighbors lights when I pull the trigger!! LOL!!! I dont think your Spektrum recievers will work(they lock on a channel),But why would you want to use them anyways? They don't have the awsome telemetry feature. Battery voltage and temprature are the most awsome features of this radio as a tuning aspect. Not to mention it is as light as a feather.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I agree the telemetry is awesome. I was just hoping to set-up my 3 most used vehicles with the Nomadio right away.
ehobbies.com has a deal right now that if you buy the Nomadio complete system they will include an additional V1 and V2 RX. $449. Sound like a great deal. If I understand it correctly you should get 3 RX's.
What is the difference between V1 and V2?


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

the V1 is a little larger for like an 1:8 scale buggy where you have more room to mount,V2 is smaller and would fit in a 1:12 scale.also has a smaller diamater anteana.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The Sensor does not work with Spektrum receivers _at this time_. Even if it did it would have to downgrade the performance of the Sensor to match the Spektrum receivers. Such downgrades would include no telemetry (systems are different), slower response (50hz vs 100hz) and lower power output due to the channel locking vs channel scanning.

Just a note: If you want one at that price you better get it as (my opinion) that they will not be carrying it again (at least at that price). As quoted "once they are gone they ARE gone".


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There is new beta software available to try. Fire up the RC Desktop, make sure you change the path to upgrade to http://nomadio.net/software/beta/ and update. You'll have to update the transmitter and the receiver.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

I talked to nomadio again today and they told me to try it again this weekend,see what I come up with. If nothing else he will send a engineer out next weekend and the engineer will try to figure out this short range problem. He said they have only had 3 other radios do this and they want to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

After much research and a couple phone calls and conversations with important people. (wife included).
I have decided to do the right thing and buy a Sensor from my LHS. Jon's Hobby Shop in Mt. Pleasant.
He's a great guy and has done me well for many many years.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

Well it has went from bad to worse,the short range has gotten shorter. I talked to nomadio they wanted me to send the worse of the two radios and one tranciever back so they can check them out.I am pleased with the customer service I am getting so far. The range problem is un-explainable.I guess I am just the lucky person that has all the problems. The range on the radio was about 50' indoors now it is less than 4' to 5'.


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

Has this range situation been fixed now?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, all issues have been fixed. The thing works great!


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Hank,
Will you be using your Nomadio at CEFX for the BRL? I still have not bought one. I have not even seen one at the track yet. Hope to see/meet you at CEFX at the end of the Month.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I hope to have everything together in time for the race. Just got the rest of my parts today (except servo) and now have get everything built. This ought to interesting, a never before run car in which I haven't run oval for 10 years... hahaha... should make for some "fun" times. Yes, I will be using the Sensor.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

All of the "Michigan Brushless Militia" will be there. And we will all be happy to help in any way we can. There should be 5 or 6 of us running the 13.5 also. It will be a good time I'm sure.


----------

